# New to us Greenhouse



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

DH did buy the commercial greenhouse I had mentioned in an earlier post. It is 30'x96'x16' tall. Will have double plastic wall inflated with a blower the size of a hair dryer. We also got a huge fan and a butane circulating heater all for $800. Now all we have to do is take it down and then reconstruct it on our place. Went up last weekend and removed both ends and all the old plastic. Will go this weekend and start taking the metal apart. Does this not sound like fun. It will be because I have been wanting a greenhouse for the longest time. I think we will only use 50' and sell the the rest to help pay for the new plastic to cover.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

...first I had summer kitchen envy, now I have greenhouse envy


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Clarice said:


> DH did buy the commercial greenhouse I had mentioned in an earlier post. It is 30'x96'x16' tall. Will have double plastic wall inflated with a blower the size of a hair dryer. We also got a huge fan and a butane circulating heater all for $800. Now all we have to do is take it down and then reconstruct it on our place. Went up last weekend and removed both ends and all the old plastic. Will go this weekend and start taking the metal apart. Does this not sound like fun. It will be because I have been wanting a greenhouse for the longest time. I think we will only use 50' and sell the the rest to help pay for the new plastic to cover.


Wow, did you guys walk into a sweet deal or what? Good on ya. :2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That is so exciting! I'm happy for you.  :2thumb:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Excellent find. Have fun


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Great find.. and instead of always having to use the heater, look up a book at the library called "The Four Season Harvest" by Eliot Coleman... 
It's all about how to plant and harvest during the winter months without using extra heating.
It is on my list of "gotta have it" books.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Emerald I'll look for that book this weekend.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Clarice said:


> DH did buy the commercial greenhouse I had mentioned in an earlier post. It is 30'x96'x16' tall. Will have double plastic wall inflated with a blower the size of a hair dryer. We also got a huge fan and a butane circulating heater all for $800. Now all we have to do is take it down and then reconstruct it on our place. Went up last weekend and removed both ends and all the old plastic. Will go this weekend and start taking the metal apart. Does this not sound like fun. It will be because I have been wanting a greenhouse for the longest time. I think we will only use 50' and sell the the rest to help pay for the new plastic to cover.


 Good deal ! You could live in that one.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

it may be a challenge to heat it .We have a small lean to '19X8' . We used the space heater on it and the meter went for a fast spin. .So we bought a propane heater ,small one that sit on top of 20 gal.tank.So far it will cost us about $60 a month,but i figure we'll save that on produce if it works out.Not to speak of knowing what we are eating .
So far have my fig tree ,tomatos,winter squash,peppers in there,with lettuce on the sides on the ground.
Bought frow lights last week too.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Update. Well all the bows are up and the bracing in place down the center and the west side. Just gave out and couldn't finish. Will try to get the east bracing up today and dig the holes for the post at the north and south ends for the doors. The plastic arrived last Thursday as well as the circulation tube that goes down the center.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Clarice said:


> Update. Well all the bows are up and the bracing in place down the center and the west side. Just gave out and couldn't finish. Will try to get the east bracing up today and dig the holes for the post at the north and south ends for the doors. The plastic arrived last Thursday as well as the circulation tube that goes down the center.


maybe you could get some neighbor kids (if you have any) to help for a few $$$?

depending on your municipality, community service requirements for delinquents can be fulfilled on private residences


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We don't have any children in our small rural neighborhood. We have asked at church and at work. The problem is they want the $$$ we pay $10/hr. but do not want to work for it. Have tried 5 so far this year. Can't understand it. When I was a teenager I was always ready to work at what ever to make some spending money. I baby sat, raked yards, pulled nails for a contractor tearing down a house, bathed dogs whatever was needed to make a dollar. I guess today's children have things handed to them too easily.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Update. All bracing is in place and the door post are set in concrete. We had the promise of 4 persons to work this weekend only 2 showed up and DH had to pick them up. One was a young man of 14 and he did not know how to use a yard rake. The other was a out of work man in his 40's and he did work. Hope to get the plastic sheeting on next weekend.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Update. Well all the bows are up and the bracing in place down the center and the west side. Just gave out and couldn't finish. Will try to get the east bracing up today and dig the holes for the post at the north and south ends for the doors. The plastic arrived last Thursday as well as the circulation tube that goes down the center.


 Clarice how will you heat the GH ? Any suggestions on low cost heating? 
The propane ended up being too expensive too .We use grow lights but heat is becoming a problem for us.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Meerkat, we have two circulating heaters one is propane and one is a wood burner. They will be at opposite ends of the gh. Also in the top have a tube that runs the entire length with small holes ever so often that is connected to a blower to keep air circutlating and help prevent mold and mildew from building. We are so excited this is our first experience with greenhouse growing and already people at work are wanting to buy plants from us. Hadn't planned on that but may be the way to off set the cost. Some of the family are laughing at us saying "You must think you are going to starve". I say no we just want to be sure you don't. After all it wasn't raining when Noah built the ark.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Meerkat, we have two circulating heaters one is propane and one is a wood burner. They will be at opposite ends of the gh. Also in the top have a tube that runs the entire length with small holes ever so often that is connected to a blower to keep air circutlating and help prevent mold and mildew from building. We are so excited this is our first experience with greenhouse growing and already people at work are wanting to buy plants from us. Hadn't planned on that but may be the way to off set the cost. Some of the family are laughing at us saying "You must think you are going to starve". I say no we just want to be sure you don't. After all it wasn't raining when Noah built the ark.


 We have just started this lean to g-h so thanks for ino on heat.of course it will still be of much benefit for startign seedlins for spring planting,so its not a waste .Also we'r still trying to think of other heat sources. This is great that you have people already wanting to buy your crops. 
Not only save $100s in food cost but also we will know what we are eating and how it was handled.Its small so a wod burner may or mayu not work for us.
With seedlings we can heat just the bottom on most cold nights here in Florida. We did very well doing this a few years ago with a hoop house in garden,but it was too far for us old people so now it up against the house .


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Good luck with your green house Meerkrat. When the balloon goes up it will be helpful as well as right now. Family and friends may laugh now but they will be first at our door when things get tough. And that is a lot of people, for example thanksgiving dinner for just family and friends around here will be 45 people.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Good luck with your green house Meerkrat. When the balloon goes up it will be helpful as well as right now. Family and friends may laugh now but they will be first at our door when things get tough. And that is a lot of people, for example thanksgiving dinner for just family and friends around here will be 45 people.


 Thanks Clarice.Since we never tried a lean to before guess we expected too much out of it .Will see after we get use to it.
most people can't handle the truth especially if its bad news. The family thinks all will soon be ok or they say who cares I'm living y life until then.You can't tell em anything that interferes with their hopes and dreams,guess being middle agers and younger they can't take it.
We stopped talking about it to any of them but did bring one here and she read about the cop story,seemed to pay some attention,shes 41 now .


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Greenhouse update: The first layer of plastic is on and the doors are in place. It is at least 15* warmer in there than outside. DH is getting the stove pipe today to finish installing the heater. The weather this week will be in the 20's at night. I have moved all of my pot plants and hanging baskets inside. DH will install the tables for the plants next weekend and is also building a potting table. I am ordering our seeds today. We still have the 2nd layer of plastic to put on before really cold weather gets here. I am so excited.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

How are things going (or growing ) with the greenhouse ...

Update .... please.


----------

